Ask HN: How to get first clients as a freelance consultant? - quotz
======
netman21
The BEST way to get your first client is to go to your employer before you
leave and get them to hire you on a per job basis. Say you are the best person
they have at creating infographics, or rendering using Revit, or whatever, but
they do not have enough work to keep you around. Take your skilz and still
support your old company while getting new clients.

~~~
quotz
I am a recent grad from uni, undergrad. Dont have an employer, and my past
internship was in another country

